# "Sticky Gear change"



## badger (May 9, 2005)

In the Boxer ('96 diesel) I sometimes find it very difficult to get 1st or reverse (and sometimes 2nd). It doesn't happen all the time, and as the clutch was new 12 months ago I don't suspect that being the problem.

Not being mechanically minded, and not knowing if the clutch mechanism is cable or hydraulic or something else even. I wondered if the problem could be the link (from gear shift to clutch).

I don't have a problem up and down the gears when driving, and I don't always get it when selecting a gear from stationary. But sometimes its nearly impossible to change without a good deal of force.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

What with the PC & now the gear box, its not been your week, Badger, me old son. :? 
As I am to Engerneering, what Attilla the Hun was to diplomacy, I send you my best wishes & know, someone on here, will have the answer!


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Badger

Difficulty selecting 1st, 2nd, or reverse gears when stationary, and stiff to select when driving.

I have known of a few cases where the gearbox oil has been replaced by a garage, and ordinary oil has been used, where is should have been a "SYNTHETIC OIL" even if the oil is of the same viscosity, a non synthetic oil will not mix with the small amount of synthetic oil left in the gearbox, what happens is, over the following 1000 miles is the gearbox oil will thicken up and the viscosity will reduce to around 50%, this is not noticable just after the oil change, but takes a month or two, and you get gear drag on the gear shaft,

So have you had the gearbox oil replaced in the past 5000 miles ?

What is the oil specification that should be used ?

If you change the oil, it will drain out of the gearbox with lumps in it, and be like treacle, the last one I changed the oil on it took 30 mins for the oil to drain out, and changed it again after another 500 miles, to be on the safe side, 

That was a Fiat van, and serviced by a Citroen dealership.

Hope you get it sorted, and good luck
Colin R.......


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi badger

intermittent faults are a pain to diagnose sometimes . if its a similar set up to the fiat ducato the gear linkeages may be worn ( evident by a lot of play in the gearstick) , clutch drag can also be a problem even in new clutches caused by folks fitting domestic carpets to the floor . as you cant push the pedal fully down to the floor . ( evident when the clutch takes up drive the very instant you lift youre foot ) can be cured sometimes by tightening the cable adjusting nuts at the gearbox end of the cable . if it's hydraulic it may need bleeding like brakes ! running oil down a stiff cable may also help .

just some easier diy fixes you may want to try yourself !


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Badger

I seem to recall that there is a problem on these vans (and many other gearboxes with remote cable changes) with the gear change cables getting sticky occasionally, particularly in COLD WEATHER. Cable gets stiff, possibly due to water or lubricant between cable inner and sheath freezing, then difficult to select gears. Problem usually dissappears when everything is nicely warmed up. I might be wrong but worth looking.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies

I will take a look at all the mentioned possibilities.....................or maybe
I'll just get someone who knows best to take a look instead.. :roll:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

An update.

I......well a pal and I, decided that the gear linkages were suspect and removed all the dash and exposed the mechanism.

The bracket that the gear change is bolted to had a split in it, (probably due to the excessive force required when changing gear lately)

We made a botch repair to the bracket to strengthen it, (needs welding really) and greased all the linkages. Result, smoother gear change but no different as regards selecting 1st/reverse.

I decided it was a cluch problem and having traced the cable from the pedal to the cluch, found that it was extremely loose, a quick adjustment and hey presto, perfect gear changes, what a result, no garage fees.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Thought you said you were "Not being mechanically minded"? 8O 
Ace job boyo!
Now there are a few things need doing on the MR2 .... any time your free, just nip across! 8) I'll provide the brews! :wink:


----------

